# SMS gateway



## balakrish (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi friend!
I wanna create my own online sms site. But I stuck with something. That is, i got an open source gateway called kannel But what I want to know is,what are the key ingredients for an online sms service. I mean the stuff i want to create online sms-ing service. Do i have to have a deal with Service Providers?? And what are the things should i get to create it.???

Please help me with this.
Thank you,
Bala Krish


----------



## hsr (Apr 25, 2012)

You should have a service provider with an enterprise API service. Something like what smsgupshup offers. Then the rest is all code. I suggest you write the code from scratch as different providers use different API methods.

Now if you want to host something like smsgupshup, you have a long way to go. You need TRAI approval, license etc. I am not familiar with this part, but writing code, I am


----------

